# Image to BufferedImage



## Scotty (6. Mai 2005)

ich wollte ein Image Object in ein BufferedImage Objekt umwandeln:

```
Image img=Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createImage("bild.jpg");
BufferedImage bimg=new BufferedImage(
	img.getWidth(this),
	img.getHeight(this),
	BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
Graphics g=bimg.getGraphics();
g.drawImage(img,0,0,this);
g.dispose();
```
es wird aber beim starten jedesmal ein fehler generiert, dass die Größe des BufferedImage nich <= 0 sein darf. das Image gibt als nicht die korrekte größe zurück. könnte das vielleicht an dem ImageObserver liegen? kann man nicht irgendwie aus einem Graphics Object ein BufferedImage erstellen?


----------



## Sky (6. Mai 2005)

Das liegt daran, dass das Bild noch nicht geladen ist... Guck Dir mal den Mediatracker an...


----------



## Scotty (6. Mai 2005)

danke. hat funktioniert.


----------



## Roar (6. Mai 2005)

oder lad das bild doch mit der ImageIO dann hast du sofort ein BufferedImage


----------

